# My puppy was born today!



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi everyone! My very first Hav baby was born this morning at DawnGlo Havanese. He was 6 oz and has two sisters. I get to bring him home in October. I was hoping so badly for a black and white parti boy and my wish was granted! I'll be checking in a lot more for tips on raising him. His formal AKC name is DawnGlo Midsummer Desire and I'm calling him Desi for short. See you soon! :whoo:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh cute .......Desi!Congrats to you! :baby: :becky: :baby: :becky:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

oooh lucky you! I'm sure all three of these puppies will be wonderful!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Happy birthday. You are great at naming! Congratulations.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Congrats! I love pics of them when they are brand new! Desi is a sweetheart!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aww! How cute. Now the waiting and pacing comes as the day draws near. Six ounces -- wow they're small. Can't wait to see more pictures as he grows.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Desi! As in Desi Arnez! A GREAT *CUBAN *name!! Perfect for a hav..


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, congratulations!

Patti (clubbabalu) has a Desi too. That will make two beautiful male Havanese named Desi (and perhaps many others).


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

How sweet what a cutie!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congratulations and Happy Birthday Desi!

Amanda


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Love the name Desi...*

perfect. And awwww how cute is that picture!!

Congrats.
eace: 
Trish


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

How cute! It's very exciting that you know which puppy you are getting from the minute he's born! I'm impressed. 

Congratulations. Now comes the looong wait. Actually 10 weeks goes by so fast, unless one is awaiting a new puppy!

Susan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

mckennasedona said:


> Actually 10 weeks goes by so fast, unless one is awaiting a new puppy!


Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

How wonderful! I'll be eager to hear all about him as he grows. And, of course, see many pictures of him. I love the name Desi. Congratulations!


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Ooh, he's so tiny! You must be so excited. It's funny, there are two 16 week old Havanese puppies nearby that Nico plays with (one is his brother) who are both also named Desi. One is a girl (short for Desiree) and one is a boy (named after Desi Arnaz). I hope the time until you can bring him home flies for you.


----------



## NBCZero (Jul 22, 2007)

*How sweet!!*

Congratulations to you! Desi is just too cute! I LOVE the spot on his little tush1 

Hope time passes fast for you and pup is happy and healthy!

Dixie


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Tiff said:


> Hi everyone! My very first Hav baby was born this morning at DawnGlo Havanese. He was 6 oz and has two sisters. I get to bring him home in October. I was hoping so badly for a black and white parti boy and my wish was granted! I'll be checking in a lot more for tips on raising him. His formal AKC name is DawnGlo Midsummer Desire and I'm calling him Desi for short. See you soon! :whoo:


Huge congratulations to you!! You picked a darling name. eace:


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

Congratulations! I was there with Glo when he was born and I can tell you that at half an hour old this little guy was already oozing personality....you picked a great name and I am thrilled that he will be going home with a forum member! :whoo:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh my Gosh, Windfallhavanese!
Just checked out your puppy pics, they are ADORABLE!!!
Maryam.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I 2nd that!! Oh my Gosh, beautiful pups! Congratulations. I've sent your website to a friend of mine in Denver looking for a black puppy! Yeah!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Very Beautiful...congratulations. I love them when they are that age...all nice and small and so very cute.

Derek


----------



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I put a pic of him as my avatar from yesterday. He's 4 days old now and gained 3.6 ounces. Diane, thank you so much for being there with Glo and Icee. I know they really appreciated it! Here's the litter today:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

What cute little "chubettes"!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations on your new furbaby. He's adorable and Desi is a great name! Just think...you have a lot of time to read all the threads about feeding, potty training, shots, potty training, biting, potting training (get the idea?) :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Love the new updated pictures!Thanks for sharing!hoto::becky:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, that white stripe on his head is going to be fun for markings as his hair grows out!

Diane, I'm thrilled to see that his personality started blossoming so early. That should make for quite a stinker!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You just want to scoop them up and hug them!! Beautiful babies!


----------



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

Desi is two weeks old now, these were taken yesterday. His eyes are now open!








And he has no consideration for his big sis!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Awwwww - what a beautiful baby - bet you cant wait!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

oh goodness----how cute!:hug:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

what a cutie!!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

YEAH...WHAT AN EXCITING DAY!!! 
Congratulations!!!
Erin


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What wonderful pics of your little piglet! He looks so chubby and cuddly. 

When do you bring him home? Do you have to go far to get him? Any chance you'll be visiting Desi in his home before picking him up for good?

We love hearing updates and seeing pictures. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

What a wonderful little baby, very sweet, thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

He is soo cute!!!! I am soo excited for you!!!! I could not wait to get my little one home with me!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

just too cute. I want him too  oh my these 6 to 8 weeks are going to feel like years to you. I do hope you are close enough to visit once it is safe to do so.

look at those little pink paws!!!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

You have one very cute boy! Look forward to more pictures!

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*ADORABLE!* *doesn't start to describe him. I need another furbaby*.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

How cute these little ones are...

it will be so exciting to watch him grow - give us plenty of pics.

Marie


----------



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

marjrc said:


> What wonderful pics of your little piglet! He looks so chubby and cuddly.
> 
> When do you bring him home? Do you have to go far to get him? Any chance you'll be visiting Desi in his home before picking him up for good?
> 
> We love hearing updates and seeing pictures. Thank you for sharing!


Thanks everyone for the comments on his pics. I bring him home October 12 and he lives a little less than an hour away. I get to visit this Sunday for the first time!  
He's a month old today so I thought I'd post a few more pics from Glo, the breeder. I'll probably take some of us together Sunday.








My little man posing for his closeup.








His first taste of non-milk food.








Snugglin with his big sis


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

He's a cutie Tiff. can't wait to see the pictures of you two meeting. Have fun.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Tiff, I saw your post over on the email list today and can feel your excitement. 

I just LOVE that picture of him looking up into the camera. It is like he is trying to see you on the other side!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh My! He has really grown and furry, too.

So cute.

I love seeing these little ones.

Marie


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

What a gorgeous boy you have..You will love being a hav Mom


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

He is really cute, keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a cutie, love his colors!!! I bet you cant wait for Sunday!! Post lots of pics on Monday!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I, too, saw the pics that Glo posted as well as your intro email on the list. What cute pictures of your little guy!! Lucky you.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Oooh that face....*

Just want to grab it and KISS it!!!

Have fun Sunday. TAke lots of pics for us. LOL.

eace:


----------



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm back from my first visit with Desi! It was also his first time outdoors.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh My Gosh! Desi is so cute! And you are so cute too! It is great you went to visit. I think he will remember you. I saw both Goldie and Stogie as young pups and I swear they started to bond to me before I took them home.

I am so excited for you!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Tiff, I think I see hearts floating above your head! He is definitely cute, but the expression on _your_ face is the best. Lovestruck.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Tiff, I think I see hearts floating above your head! He is definitely cute, but the expression on _your_ face is the best. Lovestruck.


Ditto with Kimberly's comments!He is very cute--but your face says it all!:kiss:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Tiff,

He is so, so, so adorable!!! You two look like a match made in heaven!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Tiff - how sweet, what a cute face. Love the little white spot on top of the nose!! Bet you cant wait to have that guy home for good. 
Laurie


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What a sweet little face. Thanks for sharing your visit.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tiff, you and Desi look like a match made in heaven. look at that grin on both your faces. Just 4 more weeks. I am so excited for you.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beautiful pictures, Tiff!! Very nice to see how you and Desi are smitten with each other. Too cute!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Desi is so adorable and tiny. It's hard to believe that Kodi will be 2 in Nov. and Shelby will be 1 yr next month.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow he is a little puppy! It is hard to think of them that size when they are grown up! He is adorable and I bet this time is exciting right now! Congrats, are you counting down the days?


Amanda


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

What an adorable pup...i am so happy for you!!! I would love another Hav, but I think my boyfriend would KILL me...we already have 2 havs, 1 am pitt and 1 norwegian elkhound...all I need is another dog!!! (like I need another hole in my head!!!)
erin


----------



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

Just wanted to bump up this thread with some updates since it's been a while. I get to go visit again this afternoon, then I am off on vacation and I come back and pick him up a few days later!! I think this has been the slowest 8 weeks of my life, but my vacation at Disney will surely fly by and then he'll be home! Desi had a temperament test and BAER test the past few weeks, in addition to his first set of vaccinations. He passed the BAER test and has a "C" temperament, which means he is a laid back, middle of the road kind of guy, and will be easy to train, although the breeder says he has a definite alpha male streak! She did the puppies' soap pictures this weekend so here are the before and after of those. Also, we took a video last time I was there of me tickling his little fur belly (which is kind of funny, because at first I thought his mom was trying to protect him, but she just wanted to be petted too!!) Hopefully I'll get some good shots today.

Video


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Time is flying by for you and how exciting to have vacation and then puppy! All this puppy news and excitement is kicking my MHS into full blown craziness. If you guys dont see me here, my husband probably was able to find a block on what he calls "my crack!"

I love the way his mom comes up to you like oh come on, I am way cuter, pet me!

Amanda


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Tiff,

Desi is sooooo cute!!! He has the sweetest expression on his face and it has lightened up a bit compared to your avatar. 

Have fun on your vacation and the time will pass so much quicker on then waiting at home. I can't wait to see the pics from today, hurry up and post. :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for sharing--- Desi is a cutie-- I'm glad his mom approves of you!!! 
have a great vacation-- can't wait to see Desi's homecoming pictures


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You can't help but smile watching the Desi belly rub video. That's adorable!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

The belly rub video is adorable and what a cute "puppy crib" your breeder has. 

Enjoy your vacation and good luck with the preparations for Desi's arrival.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

How cute is that video?! I love how his mouth opens and closes like he's in complete heaven. It looks like he will be a very loving boy.


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for posting those pics and the video! That is me stacking the puppy....I was over at Glo's on Thursday night helping her with the soaps. Surprisingly enough....I didn't do half bad! LOL


----------



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

windfallhavs said:


> Thanks for posting those pics and the video! That is me stacking the puppy....I was over at Glo's on Thursday night helping her with the soaps. Surprisingly enough....I didn't do half bad! LOL


I didn't think that was Glo in the background! lol! Thanks for all your help with this litter Diane. Looks like Desi is turning into quite the striking little guy! Thanks for your comments everyone. That video always brings a smile to my face too. I like how he kind of flails his little paws around when I stop like he's asking for more!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Tiff, your Desi is such an adorable little fur ball! Loved the belly rub!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

He is SO cute and kissable!  I bet you are beside yourself with excitement! 

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a cutie, bet you cant wait!!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Waiting is the hardest .. I can remember waiting for Asta .. I did not even have one photo to look at and then I did not get the dog I originally wanted . I was supposed to get a chocolate .. 
As it was Idid not get him until he was almost 12 weeks old and if they had not had a dog show in LA who knows when I would have got him .. It was so laid back . You dare not say anything in those days as there were not that many breeders . I waited over 9 months .
I was just so thrilled to get him ..


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Tiff, that belly rub video is so cute. Know that you have created a monster however.  My Sedona rolls over for a belly rub at the drop of a hat! She lives for them. We're happy to oblige of course.

Susan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Tiff, I just watched the belly rub video again. I just love that he squirmed around as if he was being tickled & was laughing. So adorable. I don't know how you were able to keep yourself from leaning in & kissing that sweet belly!
Laurie


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Congraduation on your little one


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

*New Arrival*

I am getting a little female I hope this works I hate using my moms PC


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She's a beauty. What a little fluff!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Yes she is a little fluff ball Im so excited and thank you Friday is the big day I wish it was friday already she is 11 weeks old I will try to get the face pic up loaded


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Susan, you stinker - you never said anything about this before that I saw!! She is beautiful!! I cannot believe you are doing this will all that is going on with you and your family - but I hope that she brings you such joy and uplifts you after all you are dealing with !!!!!
Laurie


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Susan, this is a total surprise! You've been saying you want a little girl but you never said that you actually were getting one! She is a cutie pie. Congrats!!!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

what a better way to lifts ones spirits but with a puppy? AWWWW puppy Breath is the best. Yoda was to old to have puppy breath.:Laurie I was not planing on a puppy really just looking exc, you know when it happens it happens Im still in shock that hubby is going for it.As soon as I get back home I have to get her inroll in a puppy class I cant wait how much fun will that be LOL I get to exscape from the house once a week yeah!!!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Susan!!!!

She is a little beauty and I bet Yoda is going to love having a little sister. You are right, there is nothing like a puppy to put a smile on a face. 

More pictures please!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Tiff, that video is adorable x 10 !!!!! How cute! He's so tiny still. I'm sure you'll be able to keep distracted while on vacation, but as soon as you start heading home, you're going to be quite antsy, I'm sure! I would be. lol 

Thanks for sharing that darling clip.


----------



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

Tomorrow is the big day! I'm all puppy proofed and ready to bring Desi home!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

How exciting....be sure and take alot of pictures...get ready for the fun to begin.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That's so exciting! The forum is getting two new puppies in one day again! It's great seeing all the new puppies coming in but it makes me want one. LOL. There's no way I will be getting another puppy for a long time, if ever... but I can dream.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww Congratulations!! And I do agree that you are so good with names!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Tomorrow's the big day Tiff?:whoo::clap2esi comes home!:clap2::whoo:
I'm really excited for you......your day finally arrived!:cheer2:

Be sure to let us know you got home ok with your new bundle of "fur and ear lickies" and post some pix if you get a chance!:baby::becky::baby:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo: :whoo: Desi comes home today!!:whoo: :whoo: I am so excited for you!! Now you can give bellie rubs all day long!!!! We want pics!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Finally*!!! What an exciting day! 2 puppy homecomings, yiiiiiiiiieeeeeehaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Tiff? Are you home yet? Please post pics NOW!!! We need to see your Desi!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Tiff???????????????????????????????

Desi?????????????????????????????


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Tiff,

Post pics soon - can't wait to see Desi!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Tiff - are you teasing us????


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Just checking for new pictures!Darn it----disappointed!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Boo Hoo - I was sure I would wake up to pictures!! Hope all is ok??


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Tiff, how's Desi?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

is Desi home???? we need pictures...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Tiff... :boink: where are the hoto:?


----------



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

Sorry for the delay, its so hard to sneak away, but he's napping right now. Here's a few pics from yesterday. I love the one of him perched on the couch next to my roommate  And he loved to peak his head under the railing by the landing in that other pic, which gives me a heart attack every time. And thank goodness the breeder introduced him to a crate, he takes his naps in it voluntarily!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh he's really adorable Tiff! I love that pic of him looking under the landing... even though I understand why it must scare you! Maybe you can block that area with something?

He really is cute napping with his ears sticking up! AWWWW. How sweet is that?


----------



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

These pics were taken kinda late, he was pretty worn out from meeting my family, so that's why he looks comatose lol


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

He sure is precious. I love the pic on him on the couch. He's already found his t.v. watching spot with your roomate!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Desi is really cute Tiff!I'm glad you finally got him home!He is cute stuff!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ohh Tiff - he is great!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Adorable photos!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Tiff,

He is such and adorable puppy!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

What a fluffball he is!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

He is too cute! Glad to hear you are having fun with him!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Darling, darling puppy! I love his coloring, too. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah! the long wait is over!!!! he is just too cute.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Tiff- Desi is adorable! How wonderful that he is finally in his forever home. Enjoy him and post lots of puppy pictures!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Tiff,

He is just soooooo cute! Cute little face - I love baby havs!!!
Enjoy!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

He is adorable, Welcome home Desi!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

What a cutely! Thanks for the pictures. It is hard when you first get them to get away, it gets better.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

What a sweetie! Thanks for the pictures.....MORE!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

What a sweetie! Thanks for the pictures.....MORE PLEASE!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

We want more!!!! We want more!!! Pics!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh he is precious!!! I know you are SO happy to finally have him home.

Kara


----------



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

Ok picture time again! Desi is a delight. Would you believe at 11 weeks old, my little guy already sleeps through the night without a peep? Everyone who meets him falls in love. We've already met lots of kids and 2 of my friends' dogs. Here's some pics from around the house this week. One of them shows him meeting my pet rats!


----------



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

More!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I WANT HIM!!! What a little doll he is! I love the top one with you rubbing his belly. I am so glad that you have him!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Great pictures, Tiff! You are doing a great job at socializing him so far too.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Tiff, he looks like a big boy already! Cute.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What great pictures! He looks like he will be a well-adjusted little guy!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tiff~ He's a cutie, that's for sure!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Tiff,

He is such a cutie and I just love a pic of Desi meeting the rats. How did that go?


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

Desi is an absolute doll! His coloring is wonderful! Pet rats? I would be afraid of them biting the dog.

Karen
Hank's Mom


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

What a cutie pie!!!!


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Tiff - He's adorable! He looks so much bigger than Gertie.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Too cute, enjoy they grow up so fast*


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Desi is soooooo cute.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

awe...

Desi is a cutie pie!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Love all the new pics, Tiff!! Congrats on finally having your baby home with you. 

Desi looks tooooooo cute! I love that his head is a diff. color than the rest of him, which looks pure white. Funny! I'll bet his head will lighten up a lot over time.

GREAT pics!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

He looks so cute and cuddly! Hope you are enjoying him!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Tiff,
Any new photos of Desi or are they somewhere else and I'm missing them?? How is it going with the little one?

Susan


----------



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

Sorry guys! I've totally had my hands full spending as much time with Desi as I can. I haven't been online in a week! Here's a little video of Desi playing with his best friend, my friend's shih tzu.

MySpaceTV Videos: Desi&#39;s visit (#2) by DRFS Rich


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Such a cute video! It looks like Desi has the RLH down pat. Gotta love the kitty looking down wondering why those crazy dogs are so silly.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Tiff, what a cute video. Desi and his friend are adorable. I love the cat watching them. Who's the other dog, on the couch?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Tiff,

Great video! Desi is one well socialized puppy!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Tiff, what a lovely video! Desi is SO chubby&fluffy, soso cute. Love how she lays down innocently before she chases the other doggy.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Tiff,

Oh - thanks for sharing - that was so cute.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ha ha! I love Desi's play bow to engage his buddy in more play. Is her name Marci? I think that's what I heard.

Thanks for sharing the video!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What a great video! It looks like Desi and Marci are having a lot of fun together!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Desi can RLH with the best of them already! I love the other animals on the couch like get that crazy puppy out of here!

Amanda


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

funny RLH!! Poor Desi, the Shi is being unfair jumping onto the couch!!!! hahahaha


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Now that's entertainment! Love it! Toooo cute!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Go get em Desi, that was so cute, thanks for sharing.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Wjat a cute little video! I can see how he keeps you so busy! Just busy enjoying his small puppy antics!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How cute!!! I love seeing the Havs in action, but at this age, they are even more precious!!! Go Desi Go!


----------

